# 2020-2021 Season



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

Many professional orchestras have announced their next season. What are you looking forward to for your home orchestra’s next season? Pick 2-4 concerts that you would (or will) go to next season. These are mine:

Concert #1
Texu Kim: Dub-Sanjo
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3

Concert #2
Sibelius: Pohjola’s Daughter
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra

Concert #3
Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Concert #4
Helen Grime: Fanfares
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The Atlanta Symphony just announced their 2020/2021 season. Looks like there will be some killer concerts!

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21 
Mahler: Symphony No.5 

Mahler: Symphony No.2

Mahler: Symphony No.3

(Going to try and make all three of those ...)

Kaija Saariaho: Laterna Magica
Camille Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No.5 (w/ Stephen Hough)
Stravinsky: Petrushka


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

flamencosketches said:


> The Atlanta Symphony just announced their 2020/2021 season. Looks like there will be some killer concerts!
> 
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21
> Mahler: Symphony No.5
> ...


Lovin' all the Mahler!

The Detroit Symphony performed Mahler 5 last year. Such an exhilarating performance!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is hard to imagine right now that these concerts will take place. If various isolating measures succeed in bring down the Covid-19 infection rate they will leave large numbers of people with no immunity until a vaccine is developed. Without a vaccine or a cure I can't see how our current situation can be changed radically.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> It is hard to imagine right now that these concerts will take place. If various isolating measures succeed in bring down the Covid-19 infection rate they will leave large numbers of people with no immunity until a vaccine is developed. Without a vaccine or a cure I can't see how our current situation can be changed radically.


This is mostly all over a year from now. Hopefully by then, we have either a vaccine, or at least better knowledge of what kind of measures to take will actually help and which ones are superfluous. Of course, you may be right. In that unfortunate case, I believe the majority of the world's orchestras will fold by the end of 2021.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe by fall restrictions may be relaxed. I could imagine, for example, concert halls being limited to half capacity.

Whatever the case may be, it is hard to imagine how any major orchestra - or theater, or museum - will survive this without massive government intervention.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

If things get better by July, I am hoping to attend some of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra concerts at the Ravinia Festival. Marin Alsop will conduct some of them. I've started to like her work. Christoph Eschenbach will also conduct a couple. I'm always more enthusiastic about Ravinia than I am about the CSO's regular season because it's more affordable, a lot more convenient (I live right near), and it's the venue where I first experienced live classical music as a kid.

Here's a link to the program:
https://www.ravinia.org/Page/CSOResidency


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cool concerts in the future?


----------

